# Frankenspice



## tirrin (Sep 17, 2011)

so..when i smoke or grill i create my own rubs..they generally consist of salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, lemon pepper, cumin, chili powder, and weber's roasted garlic and herb.. i usually have a lot left over and i have started to jar it..ive got 3 rubs goin atm and plan to use the jar once its full..

has anyone ever compiled their leftover rubs into one "Frankenspice" before? and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## coyote1 (Sep 17, 2011)

I make one big batch and put some in the freezer so I always have some on hand and when it is gone I make more


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 18, 2011)

I have done this several times with left over commercial brands I had in the pantry. Works well but if you "nail it" it is real hard to re-create


----------



## tirrin (Sep 18, 2011)

that is my fear lol...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 19, 2011)

Tirrin, Get yourself a ring binder and write your recipes down,you get consistency and better flavor.

   Good idea on the Freezer,I have a supply also,I buy bulk when I can and do a batch.Have you tried ground Cloves,a little will jump the flavor,be careful it get strong quickly if you use too much in the rub.Othger Spices are good too like,Cinnamon,Ground Ginger,and ground Oregano.You should look into Pure Chile from N.Mex. or Calif., Anahiems. The commercial blends contain a lot of salt;FYI.

   You can record how your smokes go also,this helps you recognize mistakes and you can correct them next cook.

    Just sayin'

     Stan   aka   oldschool


----------



## tirrin (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks stan..i do have a general recipe i follow for rubs..the binder thing is a great idea and is something ive been thinking about for a while now..what im talking about is when i think i need 2 cups of rub for a brisky and i use 1 3/4 cups..i put the remainder into a jar..over time the i continue to pile in the remainders of the various rubs i make into the same jar just to see what kinda of monster or "Frankespice"  i create..however i only put the rubs together that have similar ingredients etc..


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh,OK. Still watch out as all the ingredients aren't listed...creating a possible tastebud meltdown(very acrid taste). Everyone does what they want ,and please do,I just sayin'.........

Stan   aka   oldschool


----------



## tirrin (Sep 24, 2011)

well thank you sir..i am my biggest critic and as such, am always afraid of food poisoning and bad tastes etc...so i try to be very wary of what i make..the advice i receive from this website from gentlemen like yourself and the many others on this site i find to be invaluable..b4 i take the steps i make..i check here first for a "guideline" per say to follow to hopefully have a good end result..


----------

